# Beware of a new YIM virus



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you get a link from someone asking you to click on a link to geocities.com, don't click it. That person is infected and the link will ask you to login to view some adult pictures. By logging in with your Yahoo ID, they've recorded your username and password and will lock you out of your account.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

No problem with offline, but I copied it to security news, also.


----------

